#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  adminmohammad, please give us a flag button

## Marty Thompson

adminmohamed, 



We need a flag button to report the spammers and those that try to sell here. There has been a recent rise in the useless posts of recent new users that want to sell or point to other sites.

I wish there was a way that new users have a probation period where their posts are reviewed first.See More: adminmohammad, please give us a flag button

----------


## mohamad3010

hi my friend. that is a great idea. thanks.

----------


## agoede

I support Marty's request. There was too much spam lately.

----------


## ajloun

I support Marty's request. There was too much spam lately.

----------


## f81aa

> adminmohamed, 
> 
> We need a flag button to report the spammers and those that try to sell here. There has been a recent rise in the useless posts of recent new users that want to sell or point to other sites.
> 
> I wish there was a way that new users have a probation period where their posts are reviewed first.



Hi:

I also support Marty's request. Starting this year spam has really become a nuisance.

Regards

----------


## ajloun

I support Marty's idea to flag anybody trying to sell products or services on this respected worldwide engineering forum. This forum should be kept for cooperation between all engineers fellows, the seasoned and grass root engineers.

Ajloun

----------

